# using steroids for its health benefits, not for physical appearance



## notbulking (Feb 23, 2017)

My stats first:

18 years in the gym, I have built a foundation already so I know how it goes. I've done a cycle or two before but didn't like the high dose along with too much bro science stuff. Below are some researched stuff as to what medicinal dosages are being prescribed to use. I'm 5'7" and 160 pounds. I don't plan on gaining more weight, just maintaining what I already have. I'm in my early 30's.

I've thought of using testosterone cypionate and proviron. If good enough, I'd actually just prefer a proviron cycle. Either drugs are actually prescribed for low t or hypogonadism so that means I could use either one for that reason but to enhance both drugs (synergy), I'm open to using both at medicinal dosages since proviron enhances testosterone:

Test cypionate: 50 mg to 400 mg every 2 to 4 weeks 

Proviron: 25 to 50 mg daily. I think 50 mg is the right dose for me.

Is 50 mg Test cypionate with 50 mg proviron good?

- Again, I'm not bulking, I'm just enhancing my health. The physical part has to come from hard work, not PEDs.

- Who are some legitimate sources and or how much should I expect to pay for a vial or bottle of these medicines?

- No PCT with the low dosages I plan on using since proviron was said to act as one before there were SERMS or SARMS as it lessens the estrogenic activity of testosterone.

- I prefer a low side effect cycle so I'm sticking with very low dosages. 

Anything I missed?


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 23, 2017)

Theres a lot of inconsistencies with this thread. You have 18 years of working out, but lack a lot of knowledge. Most people lifting for a couple years know the answers to your questions. Even though cypionate is the longest ester for testosterone (there are long esters used but cypionate is generally one of the more common ones), you dont do 2-4 week injections. At max 1 a week, ideally 2 times a week to keep levels balanced. I havent heard of using proviron only cycle for low t. not sure know that would go. 

BTW this is the second thread you post asking for sources. This isnt a source board. How are you going to ask if buying from a domestic website is a good idea yet you have 18 years experience plus you've cycled before. You're literally asking to get scammed or the dea to come knocking at your door.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 23, 2017)

I only use steroids on my Alpacas


----------



## Jin (Feb 23, 2017)

Low dose or not you'll shut down your HPTA with test injections. And at 50mg every other week you'll be worse off than natty. What you are proposing is TRT (not a well planned trt). Bad idea unless you have true deficiencies and are hypogonadal. 

What "health enhancement" are you expecting from your proposal?

As for sources: I pay $15 for 10ml of 200mg/ml test c at the CVS.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 23, 2017)

notbulking said:


> My stats first:
> 
> 18 years in the gym, I have built a foundation already so I know how it goes. I've done a cycle or two before but didn't like the high dose along with too much bro science stuff. Below are some researched stuff as to what medicinal dosages are being prescribed to use. I'm 5'7" and 160 pounds. I don't plan on gaining more weight, just maintaining what I already have. I'm in my early 30's.
> 
> ...



Your question doesn't quite make sense. What medical condition do you have that would benefit from testosterone treatment? 

50mg every two weeks would probably be just enough to cause you to have little to no test in your system. It would suppress natural production. That's about it.  It won't enhance your health unless you are hypogonadal.


You are misunderstanding the difference between managing estrogen and a post cycle therapy. Post means after.

Nobody here is going to provide you a source or tell you what the cost is.  This isn't a source board. Anyone who sends you a pm with this info is likely a scammer. Reputable sources don't solicit nor do they want to be found on google.


----------



## notbulking (Feb 24, 2017)

I figured low dose is just better FOR ME. I'm not bulking, just enhancing. You don't get it? Not everyone who takes steroids are muscleheads. Not everyone who takes amphetamines are tweakers (it's actually prescribed for ADHD). Do you get me now?

My doctors would never give me prescription for steroids unless I'm YOU.



Jin said:


> Low dose or not you'll shut down your HPTA with test injections. And at 50mg every other week you'll be worse off than natty. What you are proposing is TRT (not a well planned trt). Bad idea unless you have true deficiencies and are hypogonadal.
> 
> What "health enhancement" are you expecting from your proposal?
> 
> As for sources: I pay $15 for 10ml of 200mg/ml test c at the CVS.


----------



## notbulking (Feb 24, 2017)

Proviron would be daily, Test Cyp every 2-4 weeks, 50-400 mg (that's the dosage amount on every nurse's drug hand book, not bro science).

Are you taking steroids for bulking and physical appearance? Just curious. 

I would think having some in my system is good enough than nothing? Would it suppress natural production more than taking loads of the gear? You tell me...

You guys seem to be implying that I should take loads of steroids and be in the "in crowd"? I made it clear what my intents were...not bulking, just enhancing what I have already. I'll never be bigger than you. *sarcasm*



PillarofBalance said:


> Your question doesn't quite make sense. What medical condition do you have that would benefit from testosterone treatment?
> 
> 50mg every two weeks would probably be just enough to cause you to have little to no test in your system. It would suppress natural production. That's about it.  It won't enhance your health unless you are hypogonadal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilo (Feb 24, 2017)

Making popcorn


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 24, 2017)

"Real Bodybuilders of the UG" I'm so excited for next weeks episode!


----------



## Jin (Feb 24, 2017)

notbulking said:


> Proviron would be daily, Test Cyp every 2-4 weeks, 50-400 mg (that's the dosage amount on every nurse's drug hand book, not bro science).
> 
> Are you taking steroids for bulking and physical appearance? Just curious.
> 
> ...



Your natty test production is controlled by the HPTA. This system is binary: on or off. Whether you're injecting 50mg eo week or a gram every week, that system will shut down. What you'll have left to work with is whatever exogenous test you've injected. As POB and I pointed out, too little test and you'll end up worse off than your are currently. 

I don't think you should take any steroids, let alone loads of them. You lack a basic understanding of how they work and you're looking to seriously alter your body's functioning for relatively little gain. Not worth it IMO. Whethe you go low dose or high dose there is always a risk of not recovering. Then you'd be in my boat: married to the needle for life because you can't make your own testosterone. 

testosterone isn't just used for bulking. It's an important muscle sparing hormone that can be used whilst cutting and on a caloric deficit.

What health benefits are you looking for? Perhaps they can be achieved without injecting hormones.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 24, 2017)

We're telling you your plan is bullshit because it's a bad plan that won't provide any benefit whatsoever. 
If you want health benefits, follow a standard trt protocol. 
Terminal half life of test E is 4.5 days.. That eow plan is gonna leave your dick in a coma more than half of the time. 

And steroids don't make you bulk all on their own. ****ing idiot.


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 24, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> We're telling you your plan is bullshit because it's a bad plan that won't provide any benefit whatsoever.
> If you want health benefits, follow a standard trt protocol.
> Terminal half life of test E is 4.5 days.. That eow plan is gonna leave your dick in a coma more than half of the time.
> 
> And steroids don't make you bulk all on their own. ****ing idiot.



just let him do his 50mg every 4 weeks since its in a nurse handbook.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 24, 2017)

This kind of shit burns my eyes


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 24, 2017)

Wow.  That's some attitude for a guy with six posts.  I'm assuming you're male, right?  I mean, 5'7", 160 lbs after 18 years in the gym and "you know how it goes".  I mean, seriously, my 21 year old daughter is 160 lbs and she's been seriously training for less than a year. Granted, she's a couple inches taller, but I'm betting she squats more than you do. Pretty sure the only extra testosterone she's getting, and it pains me to say this as a father, is "second hand".  Hey, that's a good idea, maybe you should try that approach.


----------



## Jin (Feb 24, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Wow.  That's some attitude for a guy with six posts.  I'm assuming you're male, right?  I mean, 5'7", 160 lbs after 18 years in the gym and "you know how it goes".  I mean, seriously, my 21 year old daughter is 160 lbs and she's been seriously training for less than a year. Granted, she's a couple inches taller, but I'm betting she squats more than you do. *Pretty sure the only extra testosterone she's getting, and it pains me to say this as a father, is "second hand".  Hey, that's a good idea, maybe you should try that approach*.



I second this. Go with vitamin D injections. Rectal or oral both have the same efficacy.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 24, 2017)

I prefer bj's with no hands....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 24, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> I prefer bj's with no hands....



You should see what I can do with no hands....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 24, 2017)

It's the attitude that I can never respond. Inform a user that their premise is based on a misunderstanding and it results in this nasty ****ing attitude. Jesus...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 24, 2017)

notbulking said:


> Proviron would be daily, Test Cyp every 2-4 weeks, 50-400 mg (that's the dosage amount on every nurse's drug hand book, not bro science).
> 
> Are you taking steroids for bulking and physical appearance? Just curious.
> 
> ...



Let me try and make this simpler for you 

If you take 50mg of test per week that will suppress your ability to produce testosterone on your own.  If you take 400mg or 1000mg or any other dose it will do the same. Not more or less. Suppressed is suppressed.

If you think we are implying that you should take more then you are mistaken.  What's being said is if you NEED trt then you will likely need more than 50mg. But that is dependent on your own response and bloodwork will measure that.

Not that it matters but I use for strength purposes specifically. My weight is controlled by my diet.

Again though you are looking for health benefits. The disruption of adding exogenous testosterone unless you are hypogonadal will cause negative health effects not provide benefit.


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey another 18 years and you might break 170lbs.  Personally I think you should slow down.  Don't want people whispering about you're using in the gym












A bottle of cyp says this guy has an IG page selling his custom diet and training plans


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 24, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> Hey another 18 years and you might break 170lbs.  Personally I think you should slow down.  Don't want people whispering about you're using in the gym
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahaha yeah or a "Scott Herman" wannabe


----------



## automatondan (Feb 25, 2017)

OP, do you get it yet? Or do you still believe you are the smartest twit in the room?


----------



## notbulking (Feb 26, 2017)

another transgender...



BRICKS said:


> Wow.  That's some attitude for a guy with six posts.  I'm assuming you're male, right?  I mean, 5'7", 160 lbs after 18 years in the gym and "you know how it goes".  I mean, seriously, my 21 year old daughter is 160 lbs and she's been seriously training for less than a year. Granted, she's a couple inches taller, but I'm betting she squats more than you do. Pretty sure the only extra testosterone she's getting, and it pains me to say this as a father, is "second hand".  Hey, that's a good idea, maybe you should try that approach.


----------



## notbulking (Feb 26, 2017)

so you're using it to ruin your health? You people are geniuses.

My point was low dose low side effect...even if you all claim it will shut down my hpta at any dose.



PillarofBalance said:


> Let me try and make this simpler for you
> 
> If you take 50mg of test per week that will suppress your ability to produce testosterone on your own.  If you take 400mg or 1000mg or any other dose it will do the same. Not more or less. Suppressed is suppressed.
> 
> ...


----------



## notbulking (Feb 26, 2017)

because you abused it beyond the "medicinal dosage" that I speak of?



Jin said:


> Your natty test production is controlled by the HPTA. This system is binary: on or off. Whether you're injecting 50mg eo week or a gram every week, that system will shut down. What you'll have left to work with is whatever exogenous test you've injected. As POB and I pointed out, too little test and you'll end up worse off than your are currently.
> 
> I don't think you should take any steroids, let alone loads of them. You lack a basic understanding of how they work and you're looking to seriously alter your body's functioning for relatively little gain. Not worth it IMO. Whethe you go low dose or high dose there is always a risk of not recovering. Then you'd be in my boat: married to the needle for life because you can't make your own testosterone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin (Feb 26, 2017)

notbulking said:


> because you abused it beyond the "medicinal dosage" that I speak of?



I never touched AAS until it was prescribed to me.
 The cause of my hypogonadal condition is unknown, but not due to steroid abuse. 
It's not a path I would have chosen, so I want you to know that screwing around with your HPTA could lead you there.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 27, 2017)

notbulking said:


> so you're using it to ruin your health? You people are geniuses.
> 
> My point was low dose low side effect...even if you all claim it will shut down my hpta at any dose.



Your proposed plan would have substantial side effects.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 27, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Your proposed plan would have substantial side effects.



I don't think he gets that shutting off his natural test production is a side effect and the most serious one.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 27, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't think he gets that shutting off his natural test production is a side effect and the most serious one.



Not to mention the hormone swings from low to zero. That would feel like death.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 27, 2017)

I've given this a second thought. Byou are obviously much more knowledgeable than anybody here, I say you should go ahead with your plan.  Start with 50mg test every 4 weeks.  Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## therealkozmo (Feb 28, 2017)

I for one would like to see him go ahead with his plan after all he says it a "medicinal dose" LMFAO. Hopefully you listen to these elders because if you go with your current plan you wont have fun


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 28, 2017)

Why are people so ****ing hard headed? Fukk man listen to what these people are telling and stop acting like a jerkoff


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 28, 2017)

I think he should go with his "nurses handbook" dosage.  Keep a training log and let us know the results.  I sure he will feel amazing.  Test is the fountain of youth after all.


----------



## notbulking (Mar 15, 2017)

those are prescribed medicinal dosages actually.

so what is your proposed plan that would not cause side effects? I hope it's not bro science stuff again.



ToolSteel said:


> Your proposed plan would have substantial side effects.


----------



## notbulking (Mar 15, 2017)

they aren't telling anything with substance other than sarcasm...



ECKSRATED said:


> Why are people so ****ing hard headed? Fukk man listen to what these people are telling and stop acting like a jerkoff


----------



## TrickWilliams (Mar 15, 2017)

notbulking said:


> those are prescribed medicinal dosages actually.
> 
> so what is your proposed plan that would not cause side effects? I hope it's not bro science stuff again.



I'm not sure why this made me laugh so hard.



notbulking said:


> they aren't telling anything with substance other than sarcasm...



This is great.

Your just not listening.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 15, 2017)

notbulking said:


> those are prescribed medicinal dosages actually.
> 
> so what is your proposed plan that would not cause side effects? I hope it's not bro science stuff again.


Please cite said broscience. 

Everything I've said in this thread is factual. 

Such a bitter little cuck


----------



## notbulking (Mar 22, 2017)

ahh, let's start again. Read subject topic: how do I use steroids for its health benefits, not for physical monstrosity?


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 22, 2017)

What "benefits" are you referring to?  What health benefits do you think AAS brings to the table?  Is your T level is low, "typically but not always" men over 40, they are put on HRT.  (Hormone Replacement Therapy)  You can do research and see what the benefits of this are.  It is painfully obvious that you don't know enough about AAS.  Those who become "monstrosities" are those that work their asses off in the gym, eat right and a lot of it, have great genetics, and take in a large amount of AAS.  If you are looking at "health benefits" maybe you should focus on diet, vitamins, and a good training program.  As entertaining as this thread is, you cannot keep asking the same question as you have had the same answer provided to you in a number of different ways.  Well I guess you can continue to ask, but the answers will all be the same.


----------



## notbulking (Mar 28, 2017)

you just said the health benefits and you still asking?

what I was trying to get at at the start of thread if my dosages were good enough for the health benefits that YOU mentioned, yet others balk at how low those dosages are as if I was trying to bulk up, but I'm not (as my screen name would indicate).

I guess "not for physical appearance" was a wrong way to say it, what I should have said not to look like a monster but get cut and be fit while giving the added benefits of these hormones (if any, I'm sure there are benefits).


----------



## TrickWilliams (Mar 28, 2017)

notbulking said:


> you just said the health benefits and you still asking?
> 
> what I was trying to get at at the start of thread if my dosages were good enough for the health benefits that YOU mentioned, yet others balk at how low those dosages are as if I was trying to bulk up, but I'm not (as my screen name would indicate).
> 
> I guess "not for physical appearance" was a wrong way to say it, what I should have said not to look like a monster but get cut and be fit while giving the added benefits of these hormones (if any, I'm sure there are benefits).



What is the purpose of you returning here? 

Why dont you just stay away?


----------



## Mythos (Mar 28, 2017)

notbulking said:


> you just said the health benefits and you still asking?
> 
> what I was trying to get at at the start of thread if my dosages were good enough for the health benefits that YOU mentioned, yet others balk at how low those dosages are as if I was trying to bulk up, but I'm not (as my screen name would indicate).
> 
> I guess "not for physical appearance" was a wrong way to say it, what I should have said not to look like a monster but get cut and be fit while giving the added benefits of these hormones (if any, I'm sure there are benefits).



They're telling you that it's not worth messing around with your own natural hormone production and balance at those low doses and frequency. Ie. what you're planning on doing would have minimal benefits, substantial health risk.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 28, 2017)

notbulking said:


> you just said the health benefits and you still asking?
> 
> what I was trying to get at at the start of thread if my dosages were good enough for the health benefits that YOU mentioned, yet others balk at how low those dosages are as if I was trying to bulk up, but I'm not (as my screen name would indicate).
> 
> I guess "not for physical appearance" was a wrong way to say it, what I should have said not to look like a monster but get cut and be fit while giving the added benefits of these hormones (if any, I'm sure there are benefits).









Your proposed "plan" would give you LOWER than normal TT levels. Therefore zero benefit. This has been repeated several times. 

If you won't listen then pound sand.


----------



## Aoutest (Mar 28, 2017)

notbulking said:


> those are prescribed medicinal dosages actually.
> 
> so what is your proposed plan that would not cause side effects? I hope it's not bro science stuff again.



Your prescriber is an idiot or you are trolling the forum. 1) You will never find a prescription for 50mg test every 4 weeks except maybe in England under the NHS (they do some crazy crap with their "free" medical care). 2) Why do you need a source if you have a "prescribed medical dose"?


----------



## notbulking (Mar 30, 2017)

NOOOOOOOO. The prescription drug handbook that have suggested dosage of EVERY drug was where I found the info. on dosing. If I wanted bro science dosages like you guys I would have listened to everyone here.


----------



## notbulking (Mar 30, 2017)

so your Mr Olympia dosage is what you're suggesting?



Mythos said:


> They're telling you that it's not worth messing around with your own natural hormone production and balance at those low doses and frequency. Ie. what you're planning on doing would have minimal benefits, substantial health risk.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 30, 2017)

notbulking said:


> NOOOOOOOO. The prescription drug handbook that have suggested dosage of EVERY drug was where I found the info. on dosing. If I wanted bro science dosages like you guys I would have listened to everyone here.



For you to have ANY health benefit from testosterone you would need to be deficient in it first. You have not shown any proof evidence or blood work that I have seen to suggest you are hypogonadal therefor any amount of testosterone you take will not provide you a health benefit, it will only detract from your health. 

Jesus Christ you are so fukking ridiculous you make it hard not to ask for eugenics to be established.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 30, 2017)

This thread is still going?? Damn. Hard headed mother****er


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 30, 2017)

What health benefits are you looking for????? Youve been asked about ten times and u still have yet to answer it. Do u have low testosterone??? If no, then you will not see any health benefits regardless of the dose u take. 

And that handbook u read is ****ing wrong. If u take test cyp once every four weeks, you will have zero testosterone in your body for almost two of those weeks. You dumb fukkkkkkkkkkkk. 

And stop saying bro science. Do u even know what that means? U said you stopped usinf high dosages because theres too much bro science???? What the fukk does that even mean?!?!?? Go jump off a bridge u hard headed fukkkkkk


----------



## automatondan (Mar 30, 2017)

Double post, my bad...


----------



## automatondan (Mar 30, 2017)

notbulking said:


> NOOOOOOOO. The prescription drug handbook that have suggested dosage of EVERY drug was where I found the info. on dosing. If I wanted bro science dosages like you guys I would have listened to everyone here.



If you actually talked to a real live doctor about TRT/HRT and asked what kind of dosages they prescribe (based on what they were taught in med school) instead of reading something in a book so you think its fukking gospel, you would find out that your "medically prescribed dosage" is complete bullshit and worse than broscience. No one gets prescribed 50 mg of test every 4 weeks (unless you are maybe a post menopausal woman). Are you a post menopausal woman? If so, this dosage will be perfect for you... FYI, most of us are on TRT for medical/health reasons and you dont have a fricken clue what you are talking about you dumb sack of rocks. The generally accepted medically prescribed TRT dosage is anywhere between 100 and 200 mg of testosterone per week (based on bloodwork serum levels). I personally am prescribed 200 mg of test per week by my doctor and I am still a few hundred ng/DL below the maximum level of the NORMAL range...  

Wait, I have an idea since you are so brilliant and know better than everyone else.... Why not prove us wrong...??? Go ahead and run a "cycle" at 50 mg of test every 4 weeks for your "health benefits" Get some bloodwork done, post your findings and tell us about all the health benefits you experience and how awesome you feel (as a chemically castrated male). Put us in our place. Teach us something...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 30, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> This thread is still going?? Damn. Hard headed mother****er



No just a troll and he is done.


----------



## 13gunhey498 (Apr 6, 2017)

Using steroids is so F...ed up! Not worth it! Not the results you'll get and definitely not the health issues you'll end up with


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 6, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> What health benefits are you looking for????? Youve been asked about ten times and u still have yet to answer it. Do u have low testosterone??? If no, then you will not see any health benefits regardless of the dose u take.
> 
> And that handbook u read is ****ing wrong. If u take test cyp once every four weeks, you will have zero testosterone in your body for almost two of those weeks. You dumb fukkkkkkkkkkkk.
> 
> ...




This reply seriously made me LOL. I mean, you just get to the point where you can't even be nice anymore. Sometimes stupid people just can't be helped lol


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 6, 2017)

13gunhey498 said:


> Using steroids is so F...ed up! Not worth it! Not the results you'll get and definitely not the health issues you'll end up with




Huh?

Not worth it?...what results and what health issues? You may be on the wrong board sir.


----------



## strongbow (Aug 28, 2018)

So let me get this right - as men age natural T levels drop. Its not uncommon for a 40 year old man to have a free test level of 230.  If that man took 38 mg of test cyp twice a week to raise his free T levels to a moderate level of 400. This would be a therapeutic dose. Because this exogenous T is still well below a normal level it would not suppress the HTPA.  There would be some level of benefit because the user is getting closer to a Low/Normal level. I think that is what the poster was trying to say - But once again The majority of you hear just cant listen - Your to busy attacking someone.  If you cant listen and understand the question - how can you expect to provide an answer - This is a classic example of just how BAD this forum and its members are.  Basically you all suck - and this thread PROVES IT.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 28, 2018)

strongbow said:


> So let me get this right - as men age natural T levels drop. Its not uncommon for a 40 year old man to have a free test level of 230.  If that man took 38 mg of test cyp twice a week to raise his free T levels to a moderate level of 400. This would be a therapeutic dose. Because this exogenous T is still well below a normal level it would not suppress the HTPA.  There would be some level of benefit because the user is getting closer to a Low/Normal level. I think that is what the poster was trying to say - But once again The majority of you hear just cant listen - Your to busy attacking someone.  If you cant listen and understand the question - how can you expect to provide an answer - This is a classic example of just how BAD this forum and its members are.  Basically you all suck - and this thread PROVES IT.



Why are you using two handles?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 28, 2018)

Also this thread is over a year old. That's what you had to dig up to try and tell us how bad this forum is?

If you don't like it. Log out and piss off.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 28, 2018)

strongbow said:


> So let me get this right - as men age natural T levels drop. Its not uncommon for a 40 year old man to have a free test level of 230.  If that man took 38 mg of test cyp twice a week to raise his free T levels to a moderate level of 400. This would be a therapeutic dose. Because this exogenous T is still well below a normal level it would not suppress the HTPA.  There would be some level of benefit because the user is getting closer to a Low/Normal level. I think that is what the poster was trying to say - But once again The majority of you hear just cant listen - Your to busy attacking someone.  If you cant listen and understand the question - how can you expect to provide an answer - This is a classic example of just how BAD this forum and its members are.  Basically you all suck - and this thread PROVES IT.



lolololol.  Learn to grammar pls.


----------



## Jin (Aug 28, 2018)

strongbow said:


> So let me get this right - as men age natural T levels drop. Its not uncommon for a 40 year old man to have a free test level of 230.  If that man took 38 mg of test cyp twice a week to raise his free T levels to a moderate level of 400. This would be a therapeutic dose. Because this exogenous T is still well below a normal level it would not suppress the HTPA.  There would be some level of benefit because the user is getting closer to a Low/Normal level. I think that is what the poster was trying to say - But once again The majority of you hear just cant listen - Your to busy attacking someone.  If you cant listen and understand the question - how can you expect to provide an answer - This is a classic example of just how BAD this forum and its members are.  Basically you all suck - and this thread PROVES IT.



WRONG. any exogenous testosterone will shut off the HPTA. It's a binary system. On or off. Any exogenous test and it's off.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 28, 2018)

Hear...here

Your...you're 

What grade did you complete?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 28, 2018)

Reading this gave me aids


----------

